# combined-cycle gas and Steam Turbine power plants



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (11 أغسطس 2009)

SEE ATTACHED LINK
http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=STEAM+TURBINE&filetype=0


----------



## invisible_light (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## chatze58 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

machkoor


----------

